# 601 Event at Vi Bratto



## Fulltime (Oct 29, 2007)

601 Event on WED. SEPT.17,2008 6:00 to 10:00 PM


----------



## alley00p (Jun 5, 2008)

Fulltime said:


> 601 Event on WED. SEPT.17,2008 6:00 to 10:00 PM


I'll be there!!! I hope to see some of the *Detroit Crew Herf Members* come out and smoke a stick with us!! :tu

Charlie

:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Fulltime (Oct 29, 2007)

601 EVENT Wed. Sept. 17th 6:00 pm to 10:00pm Buy 3 get one Free Ice cold Beverages and Door Prizes


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

An address and phone number is good for those not familiar with your establishment. :2


----------



## alley00p (Jun 5, 2008)

Darrell said:


> An address and phone number is good for those not familiar with your establishment. :2


Sorry, Darell... they tried to post the announcement here, but it wouldn't go :hn

The address for the event is:

ViBratto Premium Cigars! 
65 Macomb Place, Mt. Clemens MI 48043 - 586-466-4434​
Hopefully some of our local gorillas will be able to make it! ​


----------

